# en que...



## maicart

Hola,

Estoy intentando traducir la siguiente broma en alemán y me interesa en particular la expresión "en que":

(ES) ¿En qué se parece un OVNI al fin de semana? ¡En que los dos se van volando!

(DE) Was haben UFOs und Wochenden gemeinsam? Da die beide fliegen!

¿Se puede traducir "en que" por "da" en este caso?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No, lo siento, no se puede. Además, como no se dice "Das Wochenende fliegt", se pierde la broma.

Mi intento:
Was haben UFOs und Woche*ne*nden gemeinsam? Beide sind im Nu/Handumdrehen vorbei.
Was haben UFOs und Woche*ne*nden gemeinsam? [Sie haben gemeinsam,] Dass beide im Nu/Handumdrehen vorbei sind.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## maicart

¡Gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

maicart said:


> En qué se parece un OVNI al fin de semana? ¡*En que los dos se van volando*!



Para variar un modelo de pensamiento:

Was haben UFOs und Wochenenden gemeinsam? *Dass sie wie im Flug vergehen ! *

Saludos


----------



## maicart

@Tonerl ¡Gracias!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Folgende Übersetzung ist ein wenig näher am Original.
*Worin* ähneln sich UFOs und Wochenenden? *Darin, dass* sie wie im Flug vergehen.


----------

